# Rocky,4 1/2 year male gsd at Lackawana needs help



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Rocky is a very sweet 4 1/2 year old boy (not neutered) who's owner died and now he knows nothing but the same 4 walls. Going from a home with a loving owner to being in a cage all day. Can anyone rescue this sweet loving boy???


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Lackawana where, so I can fix the title. Also who are people suppose to contact if they can help?

Wisc.Tiger - Admin.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Lackawanna County Humane Society
Griffin Pond Animal Shelter
967 Griffin Pond Rd
Clarks Summit PA 18411
(570)586-3700


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

So sorry Wisc Tiger and Thanks Jax


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Any temperament information?
What about the other five at the shelter?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rebel...from the other Lackawanna thread



> Originally Posted By: BandCsMomMichelle, there is one that has past her temp test (Tasha, a 4 year old female, not spayed, but she doesn't like other dogs or cats)and is still in the back waiting for "her turn" to come into adoption, but now she has kennel cough. I just posted Rocky, Ray took pics of Dakota, a 6 year old spayed female and I am working on getting the rest of them on here. The 7 month old male pup has 2 holds on him. The 9 month old female(that came in the same day as the one that got put down already)her name is Mya(couldn't have a prettier name)also has 2 holds on her. Then there is a 10 month old male white gsd(not neutered)that Ray knows someone that loves white shepherds.
> Then that's all 7 of them, until we get the next round.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

He is very sweet....I had him out with Ray today, but we didn't have time to test with dogs(we spent most time with Soul) I will test with dogs tomorrow.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm available to help you with whatever you need Band CS Mom (along with my husky for temp testing), I work in downtown CS, it's a 10 minute drive to shoot up to you.

Yes, I could have done this as a PM, but it's a bump in the meanwhile. I have lived here all my life and never realized what a non-gsd-friendly shelter this was...but it sure explains a whole lot...

Best, 
-Sylvie


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, Sylvie a bump is always good. Thanks for the offer, I will definitly take you up it. 
I am going up there tomorrow to meet a family to see some of the gsd's in the back. They have an approved application. Maybe on Sunday. I will let you know.

There are only a few people who are non gsd people. One of the managers used to be in SE german shepherd rescue. She is still very german shepherd friendly and savy.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump for this sweet handsome boy!!!


----------



## CampPappy (Sep 10, 2007)

I was at the shelter today evaluating GSDs...here's Rocky...nice dog looking for his family.... 

Nice dog, not neutered; was good with another dog we brought out; has no basic OB manners and needs work in that area. He allowed touching all over and handling of his feet without any issue and was friendly to everyone he met, even the cats he saw roaming outside. He is quite tall and long and has an odd gait in the rear. He has no muscle mass at all in his hind quarters, so that may be the issue and be resolved with exercise.


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks so much CampPappy for coming to eval. Would also a good food help Rocky as well?......
Guess what.....about an hour after you left we got another....a stray, so we have to see if we get an owner. Scranton Animal Control brought her in, but she thinks the guy that found her might be the owner.








I will keep you updated.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Bump


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Bump.................


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

bump


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

Rocky is still there.......can't anyone help this poor handsome guy?


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)

BUMP...................


----------



## BandCsMom (Feb 3, 2007)




----------

